# Jointer outfeed table



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Unexpectedly I just bought a 20 year old 6" jointer (was saving for an 8" but it was just too good a deal to pass up, will resell it and make a profit when I want to upgrade). 

Never owned a jointer before so spent a few hours Saturday and Sunday checking it over and tuning/replacing knives etc.

Overall it's pretty dead on...fence is a little bit out of 90 at the outfeed table but not that big a deal.... 
Tables coplanar to the 1000th.

One thing I did find is that about 2 inches behind the cutter head the outfeed table has about a dip of about 5000th's that lasts for about 1" wide across ... so it's not entirely flat. 

I think it's ok since it is behind the cutter head and it's a dip versus the whole table being off. But then again...I've never owned one of these. Should I be worried?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

You'll get more than 5 thou of wood movement after you send a piece across anyway, so I wouldnt worry too much unless you send a piece across and bet a banana


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah...would defeat the purpose 😊


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you have anything woodworking related within a 1000th of an inch you are in great shape. I wouldn't give the discrepancies a second thought.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

You are working on wood projects - NOT rocket science or brain surgery! If your results are ONLY 1000 of an inch, you're well within the wood working tolerance & better than expected! Be safe.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

What if I build a wooden rocket?

Haha...just kidding. Thanks gents. I like to ensure my tools are setup good so I can trust them. Use to not do that and I'll never go back.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

One last question. When the motor runs with the belt on and tensioned it makes some rattling noise at the pulley on the motor. With the belt off it runs perfectly quiet. I checked the pulley and there is very minimal almost no play. The belt looks ok ie no cracks. I also checked the motor is bolted on tight to the motor mounts. Could it be the belt slapping around the pulley and therefore should be replaced? The rattling is not bad but it doesn't sound smooth.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Is it the pulley, or the motor? Could be a worn bearing.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

The motor and pulley are quiet when not under tension. Does that mean it's not them?


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Check the alignment of the pulleys and belt. Also the belt could be stretching a bit from age/use, and may be ready for replacement. Be safe.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

You may also want to check the set screw on the pulley. It's possible ist loose just enough so that when the belt is off its firm enough to not move, but once tension is applied it wobbles.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

If the thing has set for a long time with the belt under tension, the belt may have developed a spot where it goes around the pulley, (especially the small one) that doesn't want to straighten out easily. With the belt off, see if it seems to be flexible when you hang it from a finger. If there is a spot where it wants to hang egg shaped from your finger the rubber in the belt has taken the shape of the pulley and will make a noise every time that spot goes around the pulley. May work itself out, may need a new belt.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Epic...you were bang on. The set screw was actually almost completely loose. Tightened it up and voila....perfect hum...no rattles. Thanks to all!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

was2ndlast said:


> Epic...you were bang on. The set screw was actually almost completely loose. Tightened it up and voila....perfect hum...no rattles. Thanks to all!


Nothing weeds out a problem quite like breaking something in every possible way. Glad my mistakes could be of service!


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm glad too 😆.

Basically the pulley was being held on by the belt. Not a good situation.


----------

